# Audi Adaptive Lighting Fault



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Was driving last night and an error message popped up on my dash saying 'Audi Adaptive Lighting Fault'

My lights seemed to work fine so anyways got in the car this morning and it had dissapeared?

Maybe a faulty sensor? A glitch in the software? Fixed itself?

Should i just leave it untill it comes on again or take it in to get looked at?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Personally I'd put it down to a software/sensor hiccup seeing as it went away again afterwards and the lights worked throughout.
I would wait until it happened again before going to the dealer. Then again, I'm lazy and will take the lowest effort solution every time.

There's so much software in these cars they're about as technically complicated as your average laptop, and they lead a much harder life so quirks are more likely in the software than the actual mechanical systems.


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> Personally I'd put it down to a software/sensor hiccup seeing as it went away again afterwards and the lights worked throughout.
> I would wait until it happened again before going to the dealer. Then again, I'm lazy and will take the lowest effort solution every time.
> 
> There's so much software in these cars they're about as technically complicated as your average laptop, and they lead a much harder life so quirks are more likely in the software than the actual mechanical systems.


Yeah i thought as much, i am a pretty technical person so i know about 99.9% of things usually fix themselves after a reset but wasnt so sure on cars lol I think i will be leaving it untill it comes on again (as like you im pretty lazy)


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd reply but I haven't got the energy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

times ago someone had this error but I don't remember who and how it's went...check in Audi to see the detailed problem but if you don't have this error anymore, and everything is working, don't worry...


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Agree with others, if it happens again then take it in.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Happened with me 5 days old and has been fine for the past 5 months. Touch wood


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

instead I often have with the vag and not on the vc, the fog lamp error even if i don't use them or drive only with the sun light...so I think there is somewhere something wrong on our cars ahaha


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

This fault just popped up on mine too 30 minutes ago - still light outside. Will see if it comes on again and if so will contact the dealer.


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

MarcF-TT said:


> This fault just popped up on mine too 30 minutes ago - still light outside. Will see if it comes on again and if so will contact the dealer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


Yeah that is exactly what happened to mines aswel. Thankfully it hasnt come on since


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Just to add I had to have an update done to my adaptive headlights at the dealer might be worth checking if yours needs the same


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine through this fault on the dash aout10 days ago. Been to the dealer and it hasn't registered a fault code. Been told to keep an eye out for it then take the car back in if it re-occurs


----------



## juniorbeep (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick question... had my TT for about 2 months. I have the Matrix headlights. When on full beam I have a black line/patch on the drivers side in the illuminated area it's hard to explain... but essentially an area of the road is not lit and causes a blind spot half way up the beam. It looks like an area where the dipped beam ends and full beam starts... does anyone else have this? I'll try and send a pic so you can see...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe I understand what you're saying..it's like a rectangular stripes (full beam) over the normal beam and a bit narrow than where the normal beam arrives with its light..
You can notice more in a right bend where you see the center of the road not very illuminated..am I correct?!
If so, that is was my first complain about matrix because they don't follow the bend like the old adaptive lights where the xenon lens could turn left and right


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I just had the fault come up on my VC. This is the second time its popped up over the last few months. Seems to clear itself after a few hours.

Anyone think it's worth contacting my dealer?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

The very same thing happened to me this morning. Hopefully when I return to the car this afternoon all will be okay if not will be contacting the dealers ASAP. :x


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like a common issue - I had this on Friday. Went into the side of the road turned off and back on again and it was gone.


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Mines been in the dealers for a couple of days and they have told me that Audi now have a software update to resolve this problem. They've applied this to my car so hopefully it won't reoccur :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for update I'll ask about this when the car gets its first oil change in June. Almost one year old already...


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all,

got the same error twice today.
I've just had the 2year service so I guess the software is updated.
Should I contact my dealer? I'm Having holidays next week...I'm supposed to drive many miles.
So anyone got back this error message so far?
I have standard led lights, no matrix

Thank you


----------

